# How to feed mealworms to Gesso?



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Alright, so me and Gesso have had some difficulty bonding over the last few months. He's still my baby but he always just seems so tense. So I bought mealworms today for the first time, and was wondering how exactly I should feed him them? I heard you're suppose to cut their heads off? But then I seen videos where theyre still alive, and Im not sure when to give them to him to improve bonding the most. 

Advice?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are feeding mealworms or king worms you don't have to cut their heads off. You only need to do that with super worms. (like 2 inch long monsters.) I feed Basil using chopsticks so that I don't have to touch the worms and so he doesn't bite me. He is quite aggressive with his mealies, lol.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try this with him tonight after his bath.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Tweezers also work well.

Both ways allow you to hand feed, without them associating your fingers as food, and without them accidentally taking a bite on your finger when they miss the mealie.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats great! My extra set of tweezers just became his! haha. How does one store mealies? They came in a small thin plastic cup.
Kinda grosses me out, even at my age.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I just keep mine in my fridge right next to the milk. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You keep them in the refrigerator, which puts them in a dormant state. Every 1-2 weeks you should take them out for about 24 hours and put in a piece of carrot or slice of apple to let them nibble on it. Make sure you take it back out of the container before you put the container back in the fridge. If you give them a day to warm up and eat every 1-2 weeks, they'll last for months.

You'll occasionally notice some shed skins, which you should just throw out. Also, if any mealworms are partially or all the way black, that means they're dead. Those should be tossed out, not fed to your hedgehog.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds good! Thanks! I'll be sure to do that. I put em in a bag titled "(Roommate)'s Lunch" hahaha. She's gonna laugh.


----------

